# Body fat percentage



## Pianomahnn (Jan 21, 2001)

Seeing as this is very nutritional, I thought I would put it here, rather than another forum.

Back in highschool, my body fat was 2-3%, depending on the time of the year.  

Is it healthy to be that low?  I'm sure Im at about 7-8% right now (being that highschool ended 2 years ago and so did exercising).  I can get back down there without a problem, I just don't know if I want to.  Yeah, it's awesome having nothing in the way of your muscle, but I don't want to screw with my body in the wrong way.  That isn't what being healthy is all about.


----------



## soccerstar 67 (Jan 22, 2001)

do you ever get it checked, i thnk there was something wrong with it 

------------------
a heathly body is a heathly mind


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 22, 2001)

Well, the trainer at my highschool did it for me.  I was fairly amazed at the result but I knew nothing about % so who was I to criticize?

Plus, he had a nifty little gadget with a screen and everything.  Looked real professional.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 22, 2001)

Hehe, Sorry but I don't beleive you were at 2 to 3% BF for any length of time. 
Did you have this measured? 

A healthy BF to be at is around 12-14%, 2-3 is what Pro BB are at when in a comp.


----------



## Oldman (Jan 22, 2001)

When you get down to around 2-3% BF a whole bunch of things stop working...


----------



## Bench_It!! (Jan 22, 2001)

I'd heard it starts effecting u'r heart around 4-6% I think? For any length of time.

------------------
Shut up and LIFT!


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 23, 2001)

I think the only way to get a true reading is with a water test. But I could be wrong.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## soccerstar 67 (Jan 23, 2001)

what is the water test

------------------
a heathly body is a heathly mind


----------



## Oldman (Jan 24, 2001)

My girlfriend bought one of those bathroom scales with BF% readout.  It uses an electrostatic pulse sent up through your bare feet (you can't feel it) to calculate BF%.  I think its extremely inaccurate.  Because I can't imagine my BF% being 45%!!  

I think the water test is where you get a calculation between actual (land) weight and the weight of the water displaced by your body when you get dunked in a tub.  I think its the most accurate test.

The silly calipers you use to pinch yourself with are ridiculous.

At extremely low BF% everything system in the body is highly stressed and not working correctly.  That's why even Pro BBs wait until the last minute to get ripped and right after head for Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 24, 2001)

45%!?!?...You'd look like the freakin' goodytear blimp...and then some. 

I've only seent he water test once on TV. The do just that...dunk you in a tank of water. Don't know all the details.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## Oldman (Jan 24, 2001)

Yeah, 45% is waaay off.  More like 18-25% is my guess.  Those BF% scales are a waste of money.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 3, 2001)

> Originally posted by body dismorphia:
> *2-3% is wrong. no test are 100% correct and reliable, except for chemical analysis unfortuanly you have to be dead, homogensised and put in a test tube. *



I'm there!!  Sign me up.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## mac sloan (Feb 3, 2001)

2% I highly doubt it,like it has been said no test is 100% 

------------------
train smart not hard


----------



## body dismorphia (Feb 3, 2001)

2-3% is wrong. no test are 100% correct and reliable, except for chemical analysis unfortuanly you have to be dead, homogensised and put in a test tube.


----------

